# Have you ever walked out of a movie?



## Vanity (Jul 24, 2009)

I actually haven't....I even stayed for movies I didn't end up liking. I just felt like I'd be wasting my money more by leaving. I would keep hoping that maybe the end of the movie would be better than it had been so far.

Luckily I rarely end up seeing a movie in the theatre that I end up totally hating.


----------



## James (Jul 24, 2009)

Nah I haven't. Movies here are expensive, even if the movie is crappy (and some have been) I want to at least know I got the full experience that I paid for.

The closest thing is one time I paid for one movie but then snuck in to see another, so technically I left the first movie, but I wasn't planning on watching it. I wanted to see Kill Bill Volume 2 but it was a few months till I was 18 and they probably would've asked to see ID, so we paid for Van Helsing then snuck into Kill Bill.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 24, 2009)

James said:


> Nah I haven't. Movies here are expensive, even if the movie is crappy (and some have been) I want to at least know I got the full experience that I paid for.
> 
> The closest thing is one time I paid for one movie but then snuck in to see another, so technically I left the first movie, but I wasn't planning on watching it. I wanted to see Kill Bill Volume 2 but it was a few months till I was 18 and they probably would've asked to see ID, so we paid for Van Helsing then snuck into Kill Bill.



Wow James I didn't know that you'd ever done anything bad like that. 

I was 19 when both Kill Bill movies came out. lol. Although the person didn't believe me the first time and I didn't have ID so I had to leave and come back for a different showing. The person didn't even believe my mom when my mom said I'm 19. lol.


----------



## Katamai (Jul 24, 2009)

I walked out of movies when I was a teenager, Dalores Clayborne and Battelfield Earth. 

I was like "oh yay a stephen king movie this has to be okay." I was so very wrong.

And Battlefield Earth was so damn bad, I mean I love Barry Pepper... but not that much.


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes...Yes I have in Bruno


----------



## Muse (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes...Silent Hill, and Public Enemies


----------



## spaZ (Jul 24, 2009)

Walked out on Valkyrie because it was so fucking boring.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 24, 2009)

Michael Clayton and No Country for Old Men, twice.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, I walked out of Bruno. 
O_o


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2009)

I did use the bathroom during Vanilla Sky. I came back though.

Does that count?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 24, 2009)

Secret Window, it took me about 20 minutes to realize that it wasn't Starsky & Hutch.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2009)

_The Spirit_: Because it was utter shit, and mindnumbingly boring.

_Drag Me To Hell_: Because my BF thought it was dull as hell and cheesy crap, and I couldn't be bothered to watch it alone if he was going to walk out.

Other than that, nope. But I've felt tempted to walk out of a few, namely *Watchmen*. I just kept begging for that film to end.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't think I ever had.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 24, 2009)

Catterix said:


> _The Spirit_: Because it was utter shit, and mindnumbingly boring.
> 
> _Drag Me To Hell_: Because my BF thought it was dull as hell and cheesy crap, and I couldn't be bothered to watch it alone if he was going to walk out.
> 
> Other than that, nope. But I've felt tempted to walk out of a few, namely *Watchmen*. I just kept begging for that film to end.



:S Haven't heard of many people that disliked Watchmen that much. Rorschach was really hot.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, once.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2009)

Watchmen has a good story. But it was laden with bad acting, absolutely awful, awful direction, ridiculous "aren't we advanced" themes of self-masturbation. The production values were glorious, but some nice effects are not enough to save a movie so slow.

90% of the people who love the movie, are fans of the comic book series. Normal people see it as claptrappy trash. And I will assassinate anyone who thought that squeamish "sex scene" aboard the owl-ship was enjoyable. 

However, I stuck with it when I didn't stick with other movies. So there must've been something, something to save it. Oh, and "I'm not stuck in here with you, you're stuck in here with me!" is not good writing.

Now that I have a free pass to a good chain of cinemas (£16.50 a month) I feel tempted to walk out of a lot more movies now, because it didn't cost me anything.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, in Quantum of Solace.¬.¬


----------



## Vanity (Jul 24, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Watchmen has a good story. But it was laden with bad acting, absolutely awful, awful direction, ridiculous "aren't we advanced" themes of self-masturbation. The production values were glorious, but some nice effects are not enough to save a movie so slow.
> 
> 90% of the people who love the movie, are fans of the comic book series. Normal people see it as claptrappy trash. And I will assassinate anyone who thought that squeamish "sex scene" aboard the owl-ship was enjoyable.
> 
> ...



Then what should he have said?  Most people like that scene. I'm pretty sure that's what he said in the comic too....I forget exactly but I thought it was in there.

Also, I had never read the comic before seeing the movie but after seeing the movie I decided to read the comic and yep, definitly a fan.

I don't agree with your opinion but whatever.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been thrown out of a Cinema  because some old bitch snitched that me and my friend sneaked in to a movie we were too young to see. It annoyed me because I actually bought a ticket that went to waste if I knew where her car was I feel I would have keyed it.

Other time my friend threw popcorn and drink over this girl so we bounced. This movie was Troy I forgot what the other movie was.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha, _drag me to hell_, my buddy watched with me.  He was begging me to leave the movie theatre, telling me he had to take a dump and junk and the movie sucked bad anyway.  We were both not into the movie, but i was like, cmon we snuck in here anyway, let's just finish it.  But he split.


----------



## Katamai (Jul 24, 2009)

Watchmen was full of pitiful acting. I however think it was saved by Rorschach, he was the only thing holding it together.

The Spirit was awful. I have never in my life wanted to stab my eyes out more. It wasn't funny. People kept saying it was funny, and I didn't get it... I don't know what I didn't get? I kept trying to give it a chance, I fell asleep though.


----------



## superman_1 (Jul 25, 2009)

nope... i m picky when it comes to watching movies in theatres... only watch those movies in theatres that i am really interested in...so that way i can enjoy it and dont waste money for a movie that turns out crap......


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 25, 2009)

I REALLY wanted to walk out of Transformer 2.... But spending $10 on a fucking ticket makes me second guess that action. 



			
				Katamai said:
			
		

> Watchmen was full of pitiful acting. I however think it was saved by Rorschach, he was the only thing holding it together.



Well... Rorschach makes everything better... XD


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 25, 2009)

Like a few times before with The Spirit, The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3 (2009), War of the Worlds (2005), and Hulk (2003).


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

No I have not. Why? Because going to the movies here is way too expensive. If the movie is shit, so be it. I'll be watching it anyway. I probably don't have anything better to do while waiting for the movie to get through.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 25, 2009)

Only at the end.

There have been a few movies that I have wanted to walk out off in the middle of the showing but I never have. Most of these movies tend to be ones that I go see because I'm bored and have nothing better to do.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 25, 2009)

I wanted to walk out of Mummy 3, but someone was drunk enough crashed the electrical unit outside and theatre blacked out towards the end of the movie, got 5 full ticket refunds and dipped.

I've stopped watching movies on my PC, but I usually stay if I actually pay for shit. Year One I would have walked out of if I was alone, my friend was there, so we just talked shit about it the whole time. Jack Black really ruined that movie for me.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jul 25, 2009)

... not since I was a kid; terrified of the LOUD helicopter sounds in one scene.

I rarely go to movies, and if I did, I definitely wouldn't choose shitty movies to spend my money on.


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2009)

Leatherheads my dad wanted to see that movie or I think I did 


Teh movie was so fucking stupid I wanted to barf 

Terrible acting cheesy-ass jazz themed movie and a gay-ass female protagonist and Clooney acting like a wannabe pimp. All of them can go fuck themselves and thanks for making me waste my money you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Buster (Jul 25, 2009)

Nah, if the movie is boring/stupid then I'll just sleep.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 25, 2009)

Not really cos I'm usually with family or friends so if the movie is bad we just start making fun of it and enjoy ourselves regardless.

The funniest comedy was not bruno, it was x-men origins


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

In all honesty, I know I did this once. Just don't remember which movie it was.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2009)

Ive never gotten out. Never will. I'd just feel like I wasted 12 bucks.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ive never gotten out. Never will. I'd just feel like I wasted 12 bucks.



I'll take you to the movies only so that you can post in the thread again.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I'll take you to the movies only so that you can post in the thread again.



Do you plan on dragging me out of theater when we're there?


----------



## Munak (Jul 26, 2009)

We treat going to the movies as a luxury, so no one would want to waste P110. (pesos, which is at least $2) 

You picked your poison, now drink it; that's what my mother said.


----------



## rodd (Jul 26, 2009)

I have never walked out of a movie and I never will. I mean it seems like a waste of valuable time and money going to the theater buying snacks and drinks then walking out of the movie. I don't see why I would want to do that


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> Do you plan on dragging me out of theater when we're there?



You'd escape when you saw me.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sophie said:


> You'd escape when you saw me.



Cause you were so hot and gave me a boner?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> Cause you were so hot and gave me a boner?



I wish.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I wish.



Not everyone is perfect you know


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2009)

The closest I ever came was watching Transformers 2


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes...but that was because I went into the wrong theater.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> Not everyone is perfect you know



I am aware of that. :3


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sophie said:


> I am aware of that. :3



Though, the chick in your avy is prettty damn close 

I bet she has nothing on you ..I like bugging you with this


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> Though, the chick in your avy is prettty damn close
> 
> I bet she has nothing on you ..I like bugging you with this



lol this is not bugging me at all.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 26, 2009)

The only movie I ever walked out of was Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sophie said:


> lol this is not bugging me at all.



Who wouldn't like compliments non-stoop? pek


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> The only movie I ever walked out of was Pearl Harbor.



Why? I heard this movie was awesome. I have yet to see it though.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

I heard it sucked, but I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> I heard it sucked, but I haven't seen it either.



Isn't it suppose to be one of the best war movies?


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Really? Never heard that. Ill have to go check it out when I get the chance.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Meh. The IMDb score is enough for me to not wanting to see it.

Clicky


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats a low score. Ill still watch it, you should watch Band of Brothers. Its the best piece of WWII film Ive ever seen. Its a mini-series so its very long, but satisfying.

Link removed


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> Thats a low score. Ill still watch it, you should watch Band of Brothers. Its the best piece of WWII film Ive ever seen. Its a mini-series so its very long, but satisfying.



Nice score, I will definitely watch this. I really really love and enjoy war movies. It's just a shame they rarely go on the cinema.


----------



## Trism (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope. Just like you, Yakuto, there have been movies that I disliked, but never enough to actually walk out, thankfully. 

Besides, that would be a waste of money.


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 26, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Yes...but that was because I went into the wrong theater.


Good one 
Happened to me too, now I always doublecheck.




Sophie said:


> Isn't it suppose to be one of the best war movies?


Pearl Harbor?
That movie could've been so good, but it had one major downside: Ben Afleck. Cuba Gooding Jr should've been the main character. Some nice action scenes though.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

No, i only watch movies that i am interested in, and i have never been disappointed.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 26, 2009)

I never have, only to use the bathroom, but then I come back obviously. 

I only pay for movies I know I will like. The once I'm unsure about, I wait for to come out on DVD and rent them. Much cheaper and no disappointment.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh yes! There are some really boring movies and there some really horrible ones that I'd rather leave. I wouldn't miss anything by not seeing them.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Watchmen has a good story. But it was laden with bad acting, absolutely awful, awful direction, ridiculous "aren't we advanced" themes of self-masturbation. The production values were glorious, but some nice effects are not enough to save a movie so slow.
> 
> 90% of the people who love the movie, are fans of the comic book series. Normal people see it as claptrappy trash. And I will assassinate anyone who thought that squeamish "sex scene" aboard the owl-ship was enjoyable.
> 
> ...



I haven't read the comic, but I ended up liking Watchmen. I admit that that sex scene wasn't needed, and that it was a bit long, but overall it was enjoyable to me. I certainly don't think it was a movie to just walk out on.




Recca said:


> I've been thrown out of a Cinema  because some old bitch snitched that me and my friend sneaked in to a movie we were too young to see. It annoyed me because I actually bought a ticket that went to waste if I knew where her car was I feel I would have keyed it.



You amuse me Recca.

I find it absolutely hilarious that you moan about how people in the OBD act on the internet, yet you make comments about the elderly and have desires to to bad things to them just because you did something wrong.

Very amusing indeed.



narutosimpson said:


> Haha, _drag me to hell_, my buddy watched with me.  He was begging me to leave the movie theatre, telling me he had to take a dump and junk and the movie sucked bad anyway.  We were both not into the movie, but i was like, cmon we snuck in here anyway, let's just finish it.  But he split.



I disagree. Drag Me to Hell was a decent horror movie. My only problem was that they made the ending a little too obvious.



Katamai said:


> Watchmen was full of pitiful acting. I however think it was saved by Rorschach, he was the only thing holding it together.
> 
> The Spirit was awful. I have never in my life wanted to stab my eyes out more. It wasn't funny. People kept saying it was funny, and I didn't get it... I don't know what I didn't get? I kept trying to give it a chance, I fell asleep though.



As bad as The Spirit was, I actually have to say that I got quite a bit of enjoyment out of it. I managed to find the humor in it, the "it's so bad it's funny" kind of humor.

-----

The closest I've ever come to leaving was in Twilight. But no, I've never walked out. Of course, there are movies that I think I would have walked out on had I actually gone to see them, such as Meet the Spartans and Dragon Ball Evolution.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes I have: Godzilla.  Went in as I thought it might be fun like the old ones.  WRONG

Hmmm.  Oh yeah - totally ditched Hitchhikers Guide.  I think I walked on Armageddon as well.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 26, 2009)

The Spirit. 

The story (had less of a story to the original material compared 
to db evolution =O), the characters (samuel jackson in a nazi
costume?...really?...), and just the comedy in general was enough
for me to leave.

I almost left Bruno when the "c0k close-up" appeared but me
and my friends had a good laugh regardless. The ending made up
for it. =D



> Watchmen has a good story. But it was laden with bad acting, absolutely awful, awful direction, ridiculous "aren't we advanced" themes of self-masturbation. The production values were glorious, but some nice effects are not enough to save a movie so slow.
> 
> 90% of the people who love the movie, are fans of the comic book series. Normal people see it as claptrappy trash.



The movie was close to the book although I didn't like some of the 
changes.



> And I will assassinate anyone who thought that squeamish "sex scene" aboard the owl-ship was enjoyable.



I liked it. However, I didn't expect the scene to have a song in the background.



> However, I stuck with it when I didn't stick with other movies. So there must've been something, something to save it. *Oh, and "I'm not stuck in here with you, you're stuck in here with me!" is not good writing.*
> 
> Now that I have a free pass to a good chain of cinemas (?16.50 a month) I feel tempted to walk out of a lot more movies now, because it didn't cost me anything.



>=O


----------



## FaeryTail (Jul 27, 2009)

No even though I've went to see some bad ones but never thought of leaving cause I'm with other people. But if I was alone I still don't think I'd leave cause I'd paid so I'd try put up with it.


----------

